# Building  extension   beside  neighbours wall



## thelad77 (30 Aug 2018)

i,m thinking  of building an extension   ,size 25ft  high   x  14ft  wide,
At  the back  of my house   ,
between   the boundary wall   of one side   ,  and the  other  side wall  on the right hand side.
Side  wall  is 25 ft  high.
On  the left    there   is  a boundary  wall   25ft  high    ,the side of my neighbours house.
Its flat, theres  no windows ,  theres   one pipe  ,a plastic rain water  drain  pipe,
And  theres a standard plastic gutter  on the top.
I,ll   be applying for planning permission.
I,m curious   can  i just  use  my   neighbours  side wall  as part of the extension.
Or will i just   leave  a   1ft  gap  on my neighbours  side   ,
between the extension and    his wall.
I  will  give my  neighbour,  drawings,  plans before  i apply  for  the extension.
As a matter of courtesy .
My neighbour works  for  the local authority  ,
so he,s  well aware of planning  matters.


----------



## dub_nerd (30 Aug 2018)

thelad77 said:


> I,m curious   can  i just  use  my   neighbours  side wall  as part of the extension.


----------



## kceire (5 Sep 2018)

thelad77 said:


> i,m thinking  of building an extension   ,size 25ft  high   x  14ft  wide,
> At  the back  of my house   ,
> between   the boundary wall   of one side   ,  and the  other  side wall  on the right hand side.
> Side  wall  is 25 ft  high.
> ...



Subject to civil agreement between you and your neighbor, yes. Also subject to structural advice on the ground, that your finished can be structurally connected to this wall in the appropriate manner.


----------



## Palerider (5 Sep 2018)

Your neighbour lives in a detached house, at least detached on your side, you want to build onto his wall, he will no longer be detached impacting his homes value.

Build your own wall, it will add value to your property if completed properly.


----------



## thelad77 (13 Sep 2018)

I live in  a  row  of terraced houses   ,   in my  back garden  on one  the left  hand side,  theres  my  wall, owned  by me.
other side   ,is the rear  of my neigbour,s  house, ie its the  side  wall   at the  rear  of his  house.
10ft  wide x 25 ft  high   ,
this   forms    part  of the  boundary     on the right  hand side  of my house.
The first 22 ft   of his  house   is part  of the terrace, eg   we  share   that wall  .
His wall is flat  and blank,  theres  no  windows  on it .
On  the part facing  my  back yard  .
eg  his  house  is only  detached   on   the  last 10ft    which  forms   part  of the boundary  betwwen the 2 houses  .
I,ll  consult  him  and  give him the plans before  i  build anything   .
Of course  i could  just   leave  a  gap  of  7 inches  and   build  a wall  close to  his
wall  .
i don,t believe  my  extension  would  effect  the value  of his  house  ,
as it ,ll  be built to  a high  standard .
it,ll  not be visible  from his  house    unless  he goes  and stands  at the very end of his  garden   .
Theres a stone wall  10 ft  high   between  the 2 house,s    at the end of  his  wall  .
i  have  made more measurements,   
the extension  would be  25 ft high x10ft wide.


----------



## kceire (26 Sep 2018)

Are you posting the same questions on boards.ie ?
the text typing and scattered arrangement of the post text is very similar and hard to read.


----------

